# Documented sk8boarder with Dp?



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

What yall think,

It made me really think it was dp cus he was so relate-able

for me at least

he said he was having issues with his girlfriend, and he was smoking weed a lot, and just one day his mind clicked

and he was suffering from mental illness

it is cool to see him now, cus hes normal, shows hope that we will all be normal 1 day


----------

